# Traynor YCV80 problem



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Guitarist in my band is having an issue with his YCV80. It starts to cut in and out after about 30 minutes of use. At first he thought it was power tubes so they were changed and it actually worked properly for a short period of time but the problem has returned.

Could this be a preamp tube problem?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sounds more like a cold solder joint that needs touching with a solder iron.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'm a noob when it comes to amp diagnosis and repair. How would you determine where the fault is?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The amp tech would do that. I'd find out who is qualified in your area and give them a call.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Can anyone give me an opinion of how hard this might be to try and fix on my own?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Can anyone give me an opinion of *how hard* this might be to try and fix on my own?


VERY hard! ...and POTENTIALLY LETHAL!!

....unless you are an amp tech (or a hobbyist with about similar skills) and access to test /measure equipment, tools, components, etc.


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

I made stomp box circuits for a year and a half before I even thought about poking around in high voltage stuff.
I was lucky enough to have a teacher, someone who showed/explained to me how to work on tube circuits the proper way, without killing myself!
As mentioned above, I'd be very cautious, but ultimately recommend you bring it to a tech.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

greco said:


> VERY hard! ...and POTENTIALLY LETHAL!!
> 
> ....unless you are an amp tech (or a hobbyist with about similar skills) and access to test /measure equipment, tools, components, etc.


He's not joking!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

These amps are no fun to work on, even for experienced techs. So I would not recommend a novice trying to work on one.
A couple things you can try without opening it.
There is a jack labelled "preamp out/amp in", take a cord and plug in and out of that jack a few times. There are switches in that jack that can get oxidized and interrupt the signal flow. Giving it a little exercise can sometimes restore the contacts.
Also try wiggling the tubes around in their sockets. Here again the contacts can oxidize, and some exercise will sometimes restore them. Or it may help identify a bad solder connection which you can point out to the tech. The fact that it worked for awhile after you moved tubes around makes me suspicious of the solder at the tube sockets.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

jb welder said:


> These amps are no fun to work on, even for experienced techs. So I would not recommend a novice trying to work on one.
> A couple things you can try without opening it.
> There is a jack labelled "preamp out/amp in", take a cord and plug in and out of that jack a few times. There are switches in that jack that can get oxidized and interrupt the signal flow. Giving it a little exercise can sometimes restore the contacts.
> Also try wiggling the tubes around in their sockets. Here again the contacts can oxidize, and some exercise will sometimes restore them. Or it may help identify a bad solder connection which you can point out to the tech. The fact that it worked for awhile after you moved tubes around makes me suspicious of the solder at the tube sockets.


I'll pass along the preamp out/amp in suggestion. From what i've been able to research it looks like a trip to a tech in the next step. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Have an update on this and i'd like some more opinions. Amp was sent to Traynor/Yorkville who couldn't replicate the issue but did touch up and redo some solder joints. Amp seemed to be fixed for a few weeks but last night it happened again only this time we noticed the channel switch light on the footswitch flicker at the same time. Unplugged the footswitch and it was still cutting out. Seems to happen only after about 45 min of use. 

Does this channel switch detail ring any bells or give anyone any additional ideas?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Could be oxidized contacts in the footswitch jack. Give the jack a good cleaning with contact cleaner. The old Crate VC series amps had a ton of problems with dirty contacts in the footswitch and effects loop jacks.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Even with the footswitch disconnected?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Still say a cold or cracked solder joint, as amp heats up the area expands and pulls the crack apart making for inconsistent contact.

You've put new tubes in it, right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

I think it's cold solder joints as well.
My bass amp went through the same problems before I took it to a tech.
Amps Plus, in Kitchener (back of Sherwood music).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Even with the footswitch disconnected?


Especially with it disconnected.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Was it a light that was lit up in the footswitch and flickered off, or was off and flickered on?
Does the cutting out occur on both channels?


----------



## JPMarcotte (Oct 19, 2018)

I had the same problem with the same amp. I did send it to the tech and he told me they were a recall for a piece on this amp. Traynor did not send the piece because it was not an official traynor rep. So I have this big beast at home and I can only use it for twenty minutes. Have you been able to get yours to work?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I had the same problem three times. Once it was covered under warrenty for that same recall. Same symptoms a year or two later took it to another tech out of pocket, then decided to sell the amp cheap and fast shortly after getting it back. A week after offloading it the new owner called me extremely upset with again the same problem. Not my best sale but it was half the going used price, worked perfectly the couple jams before and clearly noted 'as is.

I try not to be too negative when guys buy that amp but there are a few major turn offs regardless of mine being a lemon. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

